# Destin Fishing Pier



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

<DIV id=post_message_6967>I wrote city council a quick little email asking why Destin had no pier...Im debating to do something about it due to boredom in the month of Feb. What do you guys think? Here is their response...


Dear Mr. Lewis,

Thank you for inquiring and posing the questions regarding a fishing pier within The City of Destin. My understanding as to why Destin currently does not have a fishing pier that accesses the Gulf of Mexico is due to the established "needs" and "wants" from the citizens of Destin and formalized by the City Council to act upon. During the City's strategic and comprehensive planning processes, there has been no indication to staff or the City Council for the need or want to have fishing pier similar to what are in other nearby cities or counties located in the panhandle. Based on no input by our citizens expressing the desire to have such an amenity, the City Council has directed our limited capital improvements funds to other projects, specifically related to environmental concerns (stormwater/flood management, beach restoration, harbor inlet management), transportation issues (roadways, sidewalks), life/safety (streetlight, pedestrian crosswalk/access) and recreational (beach access, sport park/facility improvements).

The City will be conducting strategic planning for preparation of next year's (2010) budget within the next three months with hearings then in June/July for the budget. I suggest if a fishing pier is an amenity you still feel is strongly needed or wanted for our City, please speak or write directly to the City Council so they can evaluate it further. If you desire, I will be glad to bring this concern up during the strategic planning process. I cannot guarantee any action.

I realize you desire more offshore fishing opportunities, however, I am sure you take advantage of the City's small fishing pier located off of Beach Drive near the Joe Bayou's Boatramp, access to the Marler Bridge, and the Jetty's for other fishing opportunities.

I hope I've been able to answer your questions and if I can assist you or try and answer any more questions or concerns you may have, please let me know.

Sincerely,

Ken Gallander

Kenrick S. Gallander, AICP
Community Development Director
City of Destin
4200 Two Trees Road
Destin, FL 32541

Phone: 850.837.4242 ext. 3126
Fax: 850.650.0693
email: [email protected] </DIV>


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting. 

A pier in Destin would be a neat idea. Where do you think a good place for one would be? Itwould be appreciated by many I'm sure...

HA ~> they suggested you go to the "pier" up the street from me = what a joke. That thing only seemsgood for3 things = baitfish, crabs, &"private activity"at night.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

It would be nice if they would put one where the old Crystal Beach pier was


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I would say where the old one was or Henderson Beach State Park...Even East of Destin...The old Destin Pier used to be amazing if Im not mistaken...I know it woul be dynamite for cobia...Fish swimming all night undisturbed on the beach and the boats not getting down there in the morning due to the sun in their eyes...Tarpon and kings would be great too with the broken bottom not far offshore...can you imagine the bait OMG! There was a suggestion to put petitions in the local tackle shops and for people to include their local address...Any thoughts?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the petions would be a good idea.It would atleast get them looking at it.


----------



## popcorn (Oct 2, 2007)

I think its a great idea most likely where the old Crystal beach peir was

that is still good fishing there I rember putting PVC reefs down there


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't think you'd do it. Get the petition started, you'll have a thousand sigs. in no time, and then send it back... next week. That will open their eyes.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'lll sign, and i can get at least 50 more signatures i'd bet...

that would be a damn fish killing pier, i'm all for it!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

My Dad built that old pier for Mr. Henderson. The old pictures scattered around prove the quality of the fishing there.

There is no way the City of Destin could "pay" for one to replace it. A petition from the tackle spots and condo renters might bring a grant from the State, but our times are getting tougher unless it could qualify as infrastucture under "Obama-bucks"....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tex, from what I've read, it sounds like you need to get major public backing. Newspapers, TV, local establishments etc. I bet there would be an outcry behind you if the public stood in mass. Bring it to attention to as many as poss. Sounds like you might have started the project off already. Good Luck and let us know where to help.



Skip


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I would imagine that only Destin citizens would have a voice in this, huh? I think it would be great to see a pier over there.


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it is a great idea...I am moving to Val P in a few weeks and it would be great to know there would be someplace nice to be able to take the kids to try and get something good....I would DEFINITELY sign and could get others to do the same...

GREAT IDEAS HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE!!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">

<DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">[email protected]for starting this post. I have some pretty strong feelings about this issue. I live in Walton County and yes, we do have the Clyde B. Wells Bridge and the "Little" bridge crossing Choctawhatchee Bay in our county. However, the old bridge that we use to be able to walk out on and throw our cast nets, this is the one that they used to film "The Truman Show", has now started to fall in and the sections that haven't fallen in, are now fenced off and are off limits to the public due to safety issues. In Okaloosa, Bay, Santa Rosa, and Escambia Counties, they have at least one form of fishing bridge or pier over saltwater for the residents and visitors to use for fishing. We have not one useable bridge or pier in our county. I am sure this would have to be a State funded project, but I do believe the Stae of Florida needs to look at the long term growth of our county and what might be the potential for more usage of our waterways. We have a lot of water in and around our county, but currently we have no means of access for our tourists or residents besides fishing from the beach or by boat. My opinion is that they should build an easement to the upcoming widening of the Clyde B. Wells Bridge and dedicate it for fishing. Yes, it would be great to see the old Crystal Beach Pier rebuilt, but its not too far away from the Okaloosa Island Pier, so maybe they could look at the eastern end of Walton County on the Gulf and build a pier in that area. We would definitely benefit from it if they were to build one there. Bay County already has 2, so they are set. If you do make a petition, I and lots of my friends will gladly sign it for you! Thanks again,</DIV>

<DIV onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3318\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Tight Lines!</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

build one just east of ''whale's tail''


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck, that pier would be sitting on property that would be worth anywhere between a couple million to a few million. Plus i think they are more worried about what Peter Bos wants to do than what the REAL residents of Destin would like...


----------



## Flounder-Fever14 (Jan 7, 2009)

The pier by Joe's Bayou boat launch is a piece of crap unless you like catching catfish.An offshore pier would be so much better and the city could make more money because of tourist wanting to walk down piers and what not.Just look at the Oakaloosa pier and how many people are there in summer time.They could put another resturant by it to.If they can find room for condos then they could defenitely find room for a pier,butthats just my opinion.


----------

